# Fishing tip #??? CLEANING UP YARD SALE LURES.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought 4 Mirrolures for $.050 at a yard sale yesterday. They looked terrible but I was pretty darn sure I could salvage them.

I used an old tooth brush and a little toothpaste and they cleaned right up. It took about 2 minutes per lure.

Here is a photo showing one cleaned up and 3 that need a good brushing.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll a 12.5 cent lure sink a little deeper than I do the $5 kind. Likely, I catch mor fish on them for precisely that reason.

Old Mirrolures get to looking terrible but are easily cleaned up. I buy every one I can find at yard sales---well, as long as the price is really right. Most of the time, I pick them up for about .25 each.

I fish them on 8# Trilene XT or Stren Dura Tuff. No leader. If I get snagged, I do not spend much time trying to get them loose. For the $5 kind, I spend more time trying to get it back.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Next time try putting them in the dishwasher - just be sure to turn OFF the dry cycle.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I ruined a Stretch 30 when I forgot to turn off the drying cycle. I'd probably use the washer if I had a whole bunch but I usually clean up the lures as soon as I buy them.

Thanks. I'd forgotten about the dish washer. I'm sure my wife is glad I forgot.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Which one is the clean one!!!

NJD


----------

